# TDG - Brasstown Bald Info and Lodging Tips



## Mr Wolfe (Apr 5, 2003)

For those of you planning to partake in this weekend's Tour excitement on the Bald and who are looking for a last minute place to stay, I recently learned from the proprietor of the B&B where we are staying, that they still have one room available. It's nice house tucked up in the woods off the beaten path with a view of the Bald (trees and weather allowing). The breakfasts were mighty tastey... And the start of Sunday's stage is from Blairsville, only minutes from the B&B.

The contact information is as follows:

Your Home in the Woods B&B
2830 Timber Lane
Blairsville, GA 30512
Phone: 706-745-9337
E-Mail: [email protected]

Last year my wife and I stayed here and cycled up (~4 miles to the base). You can park anywhere at the base of the moutain and either bike/hike up or take the shutte (arrive early if you plan to take the shuttle). The top parking lot housed the the 1km banner, vendors, a jumbo-tron, and restrooms. 

Note: We are in no way affiliated with the B&B, the location is too perfect to turn down and the owners are exceptional people. One more thing worth noting: for those staying over night. This area is a dry county (local blue laws), so be sure to grab your beverages of choice on the way in.

Other items worth bringing...
- lots of water/gatorade (last year was HOT!!!)
- snacks
- camera
- cow bells
- chalk/paint for the road up
- $$$ for the vendors/wares
- bike (a "must do" climb w/ 15% grade sections. I recommend riding it the day before/after if possible)

Looks to be a good time. See you there...


----------



## ThePorge (Nov 11, 2005)

Boy oh Boy how it was so not hot this year!!!! 



Mr Wolfe said:


> For those of you planning to partake in this weekend's Tour excitement on the Bald and who are looking for a last minute place to stay, I recently learned from the proprietor of the B&B where we are staying, that they still have one room available. It's nice house tucked up in the woods off the beaten path with a view of the Bald (trees and weather allowing). The breakfasts were mighty tastey... And the start of Sunday's stage is from Blairsville, only minutes from the B&B.
> 
> The contact information is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------

